# How to delete pictures



## Jamespvill (Apr 3, 2014)

So I've maxed out all the available room on my file upload manager, does anyone know how to delete old photos to clear up more room for the new ones? Not sure if this is the correct section for this one!


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 3, 2014)

I just looked at some of your posts.  My guess is you're having this problem because of the file size of your pic's.  They probably take awhile to upload too.

It's best if you re-size them before uploading.  It's an extra step but will save time in uploading as well as file size on the site.

Here's a link to a free photo viewer that's pretty good and will let you resize them:  http://www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm

Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## Jamespvill (Apr 3, 2014)

stevecmo said:


> I just looked at some of your posts.  My guess is you're having this problem because of the file size of your pic's.  They probably take awhile to upload too.
> 
> It's best if you re-size them before uploading.  It's an extra step but will save time in uploading as well as file size on the site.
> 
> ...



But I need folks to be able to see strait into the souls of the metal I'm working on in ultra HD! :lmao:

Thats a great little software, I'll have to try and find one similar to it that is Mac compatible. I still need to delete all of my photos and attempt to resubmit them in a smaller res., Do you happen to know how to delete the pictures already posted from my upload manager?

Thanks Steve!


----------



## righto88 (Apr 3, 2014)

I just read a post (thread) about this and wanted to delete some photos on a group page. On the group page I right clicked the photo and it gave me the option to delete the photo. It worked there but take that with a grain of salt on what you are trying to do....

- - - Updated - - -

here is a test: photo to follow:

- - - Updated - - -

now let's see if I can delete the photo! hahaha :bitingnails:

- - - Updated - - -

I can't see your uploads! Where are they at? :angry:

- - - Updated - - -

I keep replying and it adds to my first post, :roflmao:


----------



## righto88 (Apr 3, 2014)

The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.

- - - Updated - - -

I give up!

- - - Updated - - -

Enjoy looking at my tee slot nuts! :whistle: I made last month. :drink2:

- - - Updated - - -



stevecmo said:


> I just looked at some of your posts.  My guess is you're having this problem because of the file size of your pic's.  They probably take awhile to upload too.
> 
> It's best if you re-size them before uploading.  It's an extra step but will save time in uploading as well as file size on the site.
> 
> ...



How did you see that? And looking at "his" post?

- - - Updated - - -

Sent PM's. I'd like to know. And did this go into a post I already make? This is a new post.


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 3, 2014)

Jamespvill said:


> Do you happen to know how to delete the pictures already posted from my upload manager?




I guess that WAS your original question.  :whistle:

Actually I don't know.  I just tried to delete a couple of mine and nothing I tried worked.  Hopefully one of the mod's that is in the know will see this and answer.  If not try posting in the "Site Announcements and Issues" forum. 

Sorry I couldn't help.

Steve


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 3, 2014)

righto88 said:


> I just read a post (thread) about this and wanted to delete some photos on a group page. On the group page I right clicked the photo and it gave me the option to delete the photo. It worked there but take that with a grain of salt on what you are trying to do....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





  Let's see if we can get you some more space. The amount in the beginning goes by your post count.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Jamespvill (Apr 3, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Let's see if we can get you some more space. The amount in the beginning goes by your post count.
> 
> "Billy G"



I see, I guess I'd better get my posting on then! I'm holding off on a few posts because I have pictures to go with them! 

Thanks!


----------



## Jamespvill (Apr 4, 2014)

Just tossed up a few more photos, looks like I've got more room now. Thanks Bill!


----------



## countryguy (May 18, 2014)

Mee too pleez!  ;-)   Currently working w/ Ray C and I'm just stymied on the clean up abilites here.    Love to help ya make space on the servers.    I'll use MSOffice Photo editor to "resize" them from now on!   It's build into MSOffice for me. 
Tx! 
CG 



Jamespvill said:


> Just tossed up a few more photos, looks like I've got more room now. Thanks Bill!


----------



## Ray C (May 18, 2014)

countryguy said:


> Mee too pleez!  ;-)   Currently working w/ Ray C and I'm just stymied on the clean up abilites here.    Love to help ya make space on the servers.    I'll use MSOffice Photo editor to "resize" them from now on!   It's build into MSOffice for me.
> Tx!
> CG



Not sure myself on how to delete photos but, anyhow, resizing helps.  Only on rare occasions do I post photos greater than 150 kilo-bytes. 


Also, if you take photos with your cell phone then, email the photo to your home computer, that usually automatically knocks them down to a manageable size. 

Ray


----------



## Jamespvill (May 18, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Not sure myself on how to delete photos but, anyhow, resizing helps.  Only on rare occasions do I post photos greater than 150 kilo-bytes.
> 
> 
> Also, if you take photos with your cell phone then, email the photo to your home computer, that usually automatically knocks them down to a manageable size.
> ...



On an IPhone using Gmail, I get four different options for resolution, I usually choose the max just because I'm a stickler for the highest definition I can manage!


----------

